# McDonald's coffee



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I heard good things about mc d coffee .... So today I am in town for a job interview and right outside the building is a Ronald McDonald

it would be rude not to try one

i wish I had been rude now ... It's like someone has but syrup in it and then taken it out ... Still just experienced what it's like to wish I had gone in to Starbucks .... Ah well FCP on the way home


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Who did you hear good things about it from? People who think McDonald's provides a good square meal??!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Is this clever advertising? The sort that only a few believe, but then try to pass it on to others. I've had worse coffee than that sold by McDonald's but I do think it's best avoided. But I guess needs must on occasions.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jedi oh said:


> But I guess needs must on occasions.


No no no, needs must NEVER resort to this


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Most of the meals at MuckD's are in fact round, or disc shaped, rather than square. Wa-wa-waaaaahhh. Had you really heard good things about the coffee? From whom? Reliable source, or some clown with a red afro and oversize shoes? ?

I hope your interview goes well. ?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have a very opinionated Aunt who told me it is the best coffee you can get.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

As long as it goes better than my choice of coffee !!! Cheers

I heard good things in papers about McDonald's taking on the premium coffee world and using decent beans etc etc .... This was before I discover this place though,

i am am not asking for forgiveness ... I screwed up and hang my head in shame


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

just hope the interviewers didn't see you coming out of McDonald's! - seriously good luck with the interview and the McDonald's awareness campaign.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ha ha ha love it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That. Is. Brilliant! That's properly made my day even more than the coffees I made this morning.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

They can use the best machines and beans in the world, but having a spotty 17 year old make it is never gonna end well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> No no no, needs must NEVER resort to this


I don't get why you would buy coffee you know is going be totally shit.

I heard UCC supply McDonalds coffee. That would be a hefty contract.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> They can use the best machines and beans in the world, but having a spotty 17 year old make it is never gonna end well.


Can 17 year olds not make coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's cost £1 I can't imagine there are the most best freshest beans in the world.

Why not try greggs next time they make " flat whites "


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Can 17 year olds not make coffee?


The ones that work in mc ds, no.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> The ones that work in mc ds, no.


I don't think it's the staff to blame for McDonalds coffee being poor.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They can push a button as well or as poorly as a 25 year old


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

To be honest if your working nightshift, are shattered and cold..... and don't have access to a kitchen, then I can cope with McDonald's or wild bean service station.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

h1udd said:


> As long as it goes better than my choice of coffee !!! Cheers
> 
> I heard good things in papers about McDonald's taking on the premium coffee world and using decent beans etc etc .... This was before I discover this place though,
> 
> i am am not asking for forgiveness ... I screwed up and hang my head in shame


Can a mod remove h1udd's super supporter badge for a month?


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't know whether it is the staff, the beans or the machines. But I know from bitter (literally!) experience that their coffee is execrable.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

lotuseater said:


> I don't know whether it is the staff, the beans or the machines. But I know from bitter (literally!) experience that their coffee is execrable.


Did you expect it to be good?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I tried it once in Paris, MacCafe is literately all over the place down there - and I thought what the heck, it can't be much worse then what they serve at an average Parisian cafe. Boy where I wrong, it where the worst cup of coffee I have had for years, pretty undrinkable, even Starbucks makes better coffee! Allot better

The girl serving it had no clue what she where doing and I'm pretty sure the k30 she used needed new burrs - because the shot 10 seconds shot - and the girl also didn't flush the hx machine either

It proved to me that Mac cares about as much for the coffee as the food they are serving


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Last time we had McD's I gave my dog some of the chips,, he actually threw up (true story) in the town center of Bury St Edmunds 5 mins later. A proper mess.

The golden arches dont hold the same allure now.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Why have coffee when in McD's whilst abroad. Most sell beer. They can't fcuk that up

Oh yeah, and beer is better than coffee anyway


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Waiting in line for 5 hours, on a sonny day the last thing you should consider is beer.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Beer is best. Just maybe not with your breakfast just before driving to work LOL!

Props to Lotuseater for use of the word 'execrable'. Much underused IMO. ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes Row said:


> Why have coffee when in McD's whilst abroad. Most sell beer. They can't fcuk that up
> 
> Oh yeah, and beer is better than coffee anyway


Kronenbourg 1664 does not count as real beer, now if they sold Chimay I too would feed my dog thier chips and let it throw up in "Bury St Edmunds" no disrespect intended


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Kronenbourg 1664 does not count as real beer, now if they sold Chimay I too would feed my dog thier chips.


I would rather drink a similar quantity of 1664 than McCoffee

But I do get your point

Love beer and as rightly pointed out coffee and beer are time of day dependent

However, it's only will power and common sense that stops me having a alcohol problem. Coffee I find is self regulating

Love beer and drinking me


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Did you expect it to be good?


I hoped it would at least be drinkable.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

lotuseater said:


> I hoped it would at least be drinkable.


Even setting your hopes that low was an error of judgment


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

^ quite. And one I shall not repeat, however bad my caffeine cravings are.


----------



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

A number of years ago, I had also heard that the golden arches were making a big effort with their coffee, sourcing beans from somewhere or another and replacing all their machines with fancier bean to cup type machines. At the time, dare I say that I thought their espresso wasn't terrible and I thought it was drinkable (with sugar). I haven't tried it since then though so I don't know if it's still the same.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

In Aus (well, Melbourne at least), the McCafes are actually much higher standard than a big chunk of so called "coffee houses" over here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> In Aus (well, Melbourne at least), the McCafes are actually much higher standard than a big chunk of so called "coffee houses" over here.


Better beans ? different machines ?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Better beans ? different machines ?


More that they have better care and attention as the general standard there is miles higher so they have to train to a higher standard to even compete.


----------



## forzamb (Nov 25, 2015)

Scotford said:


> More that they have better care and attention as the general standard there is miles higher so they have to train to a higher standard to even compete.


It's the same in Italy with the McCafe brand. Maybe it's only the UK where they think we'll drink any old rubbish.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

forzamb said:


> It's the same in Italy with the McCafe brand. Maybe it's only the UK where they think we'll drink any old rubbish.


And we do! (present company excluded of course)


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> actually threw up (true story) in the town center of Bury St Edmunds


Been there , done that in my very much younger days


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

ah ..... but you haven't quite lived the life until you can poo on the street and get your owner (Wife ?) to pick it up and carry it home in her pocket !


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

h1udd said:


> ah ..... but you haven't quite lived the life until you can poo on the street and get your owner (Wife ?) to pick it up and carry it home in her pocket !


 do you mean like this ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Last time we had McD's I gave my dog some of the chips,, he actually threw up (true story) in the town center of Bury St Edmunds 5 mins later. A proper mess.
> 
> The golden arches dont hold the same allure now.


Actually laughing out loud - on a train.



h1udd said:


> ah ..... but you haven't quite lived the life until you can poo on the street and get your owner (Wife ?) to pick it up and carry it home in her pocket !


And again.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Can 17 year olds not make coffee?


My 16 year old makes coffee where she works as a waitress - including for her boss - who is Italian ! Even her frothing is great (better than mine apparently...)

They have a proper commercial machine and grinder there (can't remember exactly which ones). I havn't ler her loose on mine yet though !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had a McDonald's last night after service. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Did you have a Coke and a bigmac ? ... They are still good in my book ... Just not the coffee


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I find Mc burgers flat, boring and greasy and the burger bun taste like cardboard. Fries not much better, the coffee they are serving the places I have been, has been on an equal level

But great if drunk or having hangovers


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I once got reaaaaaaaally drunk and ate 47 mcnuggets with 3 large fries in one go. Was ill for two days after the hangover.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> I once got reaaaaaaaally drunk and ate 47 mcnuggets with 3 large fries in one go. Was ill for two days after the hangover.


"After the hangover"?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jonc said:


> "After the hangover"?


I don't get hangovers for more than a few hours. #hardcore


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was in KFC a few weeks back (to err, use their toilets...) and saw on the menu "Seattle's best coffee" - turns out it is the name of the brand rather than a statement of opinion. I did not try it because well why would I?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I was in KFC a few weeks back (to err, use their toilets...) and saw on the menu "Seattle's best coffee" - turns out it is the name of the brand rather than a statement of opinion. I did not try it because well why would I?


I tried some the other month whilst having a bite to eat and I don't think anyone needs to ask if it was any good? What's the opposite of yes?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I had a McDonald's last night after service. Quite enjoyed it.


Did they not keep you some fancy scran?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> I don't get hangovers for more than a few hours. #hardcore


I recall those days. In my youth.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm quite partial to a maccy D's but I draw the line at the coffee. Even if it was tasty ( it's not) the heat of it is ridiculous- still way too hot after 30 mins. Boiling your beans is no way to make it taste good. Thing is it's all automated so why don't they just reduce the temp?? Madness.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> I'm quite partial to a maccy D's but I draw the line at the coffee. Even if it was tasty ( it's not) the heat of it is ridiculous- still way too hot after 30 mins. Boiling your beans is no way to make it taste good. Thing is it's all automated so why don't they just reduce the temp?? Madness.


I spoke to a McDonald's manager about this and he reckoned every time they turn the temperature down the moronic public would complain.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Last time i had a Maccie's coffee it was so bad it put me off all coffee for about 4 years. It must have been seriously off as the nasty taste stayed with me for hours. I will never have one from there again. I am also unfortunate enough to work in Banbury where, due to the freeze dried coffee factory, the smell of stale coffee lingers in the air almost constantly!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jonc said:


> I recall those days. In my youth.


I'm no where near as young as I look. Its been a long pickling process


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Robbo said:


> Last time i had a Maccie's coffee it was so bad it put me off all coffee for about 4 years. It must have been seriously off as the nasty taste stayed with me for hours. I will never have one from there again. I am also unfortunate enough to work in Banbury where, due to the freeze dried coffee factory, the smell of stale coffee lingers in the air almost constantly!


Sounds like my office.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Robbo said:


> Last time i had a Maccie's coffee it was so bad it put me off all coffee for about 4 years. It must have been seriously off as the nasty taste stayed with me for hours. I will never have one from there again. I am also unfortunate enough to work in Banbury where, due to the freeze dried coffee factory, the smell of stale coffee lingers in the air almost constantly!


I live two miles from the sister factory in Hatton Derbys...snap!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Well, quick update ..... No I didn't try Greggs flat white this week ..... But ...... I did get the job, whoop, time to start buying more stuff again, and become a 2016 supporter


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice one! Well done.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Well, quick update ..... No I didn't try Greggs flat white this week ..... But ...... I did get the job, whoop, time to start buying more stuff again, and become a 2016 supporter


Congratulations, Brilliant news: I hope you enjoy your new job as much as anyone can


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Well, quick update ..... No I didn't try Greggs flat white this week ..... But ...... I did get the job, whoop, time to start buying more stuff again, and become a 2016 supporter


Congratulations, I am still waiting to graduate and get a proper salary! Just two more months until I start... few more months after that and a machine will suddenly appear in the kitchen







.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

As someone without a job for almost 12 months I'm made up for you lad - well done


----------



## KaffeDK (Mar 15, 2016)

Congratulations on the job. Nailing the interview, even with a bad coffee taste in your mouth


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

h1udd said:


> Well, quick update ..... No I didn't try Greggs flat white this week ..... But ...... I did get the job, whoop, time to start buying more stuff again, and become a 2016 supporter


Congratulations! Fantastic news


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I was on the ferry from Portsmouth to IOW and they have a Gregg's on board. That was the worst coffee I've ever had. Far worse that McD!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

spune said:


> I was on the ferry from Portsmouth to IOW and they have a Gregg's on board. That was the worst coffee I've ever had. Far worse that McD!


Oh my goodness. I can't even imagine how bad that was.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Last time we had McD's I gave my dog some of the chips,, he actually threw up (true story) in the town center of Bury St Edmunds 5 mins later. A proper mess.
> 
> The golden arches dont hold the same allure now.


Given the amount of salt on their fries, it's no surprise. Dogs need hardly any salt to be ill.

I like an anual McD's... Chocolate shake, cheeseburger, two large burgers and a large chips...

While ive never bought their coffee, I have drunk one. Was far better than Starbucks, Nero and many other high St franchises...

still find costa, the most consistent and drinkable.... Still prefer a specialist but they're not always easy to find...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was in KFC earlier for lunch and took one for the team trying their 'Seattles Best Coffee' espresso.




























Took a few sips, left the rest! What did it taste like? Strong black coffee, I guess. Certainly nothing to write home about but then never expected it to be at 79p. Tried it for research purposes, lol!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Double shot - what a brave person to try that for the team. Hope you are not suffering too much


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Decided to have it at the beginning then tried washing it down with a Pepsi which also didn't taste great as there was no ice. New Double Zinger Stacker plus Hash Brown filled the spot though whilst on the go.


----------



## JackLaymen (Apr 12, 2016)

Congrats on the job! I don't enjoy McDonald's coffee all too much to be honest.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Also made me chuckle... http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/kfc-launch-new-clean-eating-9933817


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't like a lot of this bashing McCrap tbh. True, It's not specialty. True, it's not a 90+ geisha. True, it's not going to be in the same category as a most of the coffee that we as a niche would go for. It IS on the other hand massively consistent, better than any other high street chain, and as much as I hate to say it, bringing the specialty movement to the limelight in a big way. Especially as they've highlighted the extremes in their latest advert. If anything, all it's inspired me to be is less of a wan*er when it comes to my business.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Don't like a lot of this bashing McCrap tbh. True, It's not specialty. True, it's not a 90+ geisha. True, it's not going to be in the same category as a most of the coffee that we as a niche would go for. It IS on the other hand massively consistent, better than any other high street chain, and as much as I hate to say it, bringing the specialty movement to the limelight in a big way. Especially as they've highlighted the extremes in their latest advert. If anything, all it's inspired me to be is less of a wan*er when it comes to my business.


I completely agree. It's not the greatest but I've found it is pretty consistent where ever I've gone in the UK. I take a coffee from here over Costa, Starbucks or any of the high street chains.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

McDonalds business model is to sell consistent products, for better or for worse. It's what they are good at. Personally I don't really like homogeneity, predictable mediocrity, or their food. Big Mac if I am desperate maybe. I've never tried the coffee so cannot comment but might actually do so in a pinch if it's not bad. I won't drink *$ but a small Costa cappa is ok.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I can drink and even enjoy a McD espresso. Not so sure I can say the same for the other high street chains...


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

There was a thread on here a while back about people arguing over whether Starbucks use good beans or not, and some people swore by the fact that they actually source good beans etc etc and that the actual coffee itself isn't the reason it tastes bad...

Sorry but multinational coffee chains (or fast food chains for that matter) just have no need whatsoever to source good coffee - 99.9% of their customers don't care for good coffee so why would they bother buying expensive, high grade beans? It's just simple economics.

The coffee you get at McDonalds, Starbucks etc tastes bad because people buy it anyway - the trade-off is this: what's the cheapest coffee I can buy that people will drink? The popularity of Starbucks is proof that they've figured this out to a T.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I was in our local Swiss MacDonalds the day they commissioned the coffee bar part. It was being operated by someone from the USA who had come over specifically to set it up and train the staff. She made me a capuccino (long ago lost the courage to order espresso over here) with excellent microfoam , that was better than drinkable it was properly enjoyable. She was saying that the McDonalds blend is deliberately higher quality than the high street chains so that it can be tasted through milk drinks without being incinerated. It's a South American arabica blend built around Brazilian and Guatemalan beans. She did tell me who supplied it but I can't remember the name.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have to say that while travelling around the country (UK) I have tried and left many undrunk McD coffee's - I am quite confident that there is a strong hint of robusta amongst the burnt superheated milk plasma - I do hope they are changing their ways and going upmarket with beans and process.

I tried to find a picture re their coffee, but settled on this


----------



## joltuk (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm quite partial to a maccies. I don't know if I've had a bad run recently, but I feel like their coffee has gotten even worse.

It's always been pretty bad, but in the past I remember it being just about bearable. I had one last week though that I had no interest in finishing.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

On a good day their Latte's and Cappuccino's are okay and as good as their high street competition, yet at far lower prices. Some are pretty bad and get returned.









I tend to use them when I'm working away, or travelling between jobs as they are usually more accessible than Starbucks or Costa's, or when I visit a mate of mine on a Saturday, who makes absolutely appalling tea (I take him one too).

They are pretty good value with the freebie for every sixth cup, especially when you use your freebie at a motorway service station!


----------



## fra (Feb 23, 2017)

It's not exactly good quality coffee but I'd take McDonald's over a Costa any day of the week. I've only ever had poor cups from costa.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

fra said:


> It's not exactly good quality coffee but I'd take McDonald's over a Costa any day of the week. I've only ever had poor cups from costa.


I generally agree although do like a cortado at Costa.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I am starting to think that there is maybe 2 types of bean to cup machines in Ronald's lard factory

on the cortado front at costa - I too prefer a cortado from costa, however they use too much milk, it should be a 1:1 espresso/milk ratio they do theirs at 1:4 - but its quite drinkable in a tight spot.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

mcdonnalds beans in their bean to cup machine make better coffee than costa beans in a costa bean to cup machine. both are better than the 'barista' at Luton airport who works for starbucks. my classic and me can make a nice coffee than all of them. imo.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Had to get a coffee from a costa just now no other option - so ordered a lungo with the paradise street beans.

Apart from having to explain what a lungo was I enjoyed it - nice sweetness and acidity, nothing like the 'bitterness is all u need for an espresso' blend I've had before


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

After all of the hype here, had brekkie this morning at a McDonalds near Liverpool including a white coffee. Wasn't particularly impressed. It was okay but no better than what I previously would have expected before reading this thread. I'm not saying $tarbucks or Co$ta are great, but I'd say McDonalds isn't as good imo.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not a fan of McDonalds coffee despite the advert which I do like.

On a slightly different note I found myself in a motorway services today. My friend ordered a Starbucks latte with a shot of vanilla. He then went on to say it was not good. The Starbucks staff told us that they make a lot of money on the syrups.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Without the option of a flavoured syrup, I'd hazard a guess that $tarbucks and Co$ta would not sell half as many lattes as they currently do!


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

fra said:


> It's not exactly good quality coffee but I'd take McDonald's over a Costa any day of the week. I've only ever had poor cups from costa.[/
> 
> Yeah totally agree.


----------



## rapid86 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sorry but I like a McDonalds latte









Although would prefer a Starbucks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

rapid86 said:


> Sorry but I like a McDonalds latte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do now but then your here and about to start a coffee journey and its a bit like a glorious black hole once you fall down it there is no way back ;-)


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I had a batch brewed filter from Starbucks yesterday, was curious when I walked past and saw they were using a blend called "Pike Place" - I didn't even know they mentioned the blend they used. As I was ordering, I saw in a grinder possibly the darkest beans I've ever seen...

I imagine/hope that's for espresso and the Pike Place beans they used to make the batch brew aren't as cremated. As for my filter, it was... Ok. It wasn't exactly terrible but didn't taste of anything really. For caffeine hits, it's I suppose fine... But not exactly enjoyable.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a few coffee options at work... Costa, m and s, greasy spoons, Greg's, McDonald's.

Most of the staff in my Costa don't know how to do their job right, so occasionally i end up with McDonald's or Greg's.

Both are terrible but McDonald's has a better flavour then Greg's.


----------

